# Can mites bite humans?



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I've notices that I have been getting some small bumps on me. I have a few on my arms and my hands. I'm wondering if they're bites from mites after holding Sasha? If so can they live on me?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know about the mites biting humans thing... But...

The bumps could also be mini allergies that many of us here also suffer from. It may just be that Sasha is new and "foreign" so when his quills poke your skin, you react with the little bumps. And your skin is used to Quinn so you don't get a reaction. And some people just react with certain hogs and not others. Or perhaps are more sensitive when the hog is dirty. So it's possible it may not be mites, but just sensitivity to his quills. Keep a note of where his quills poke your skin, and see how that corresponds to the bumps.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks will do. But some of the bumps are near my elbow where I know for sure he hasn't touched there. the ones on my hands have disappeared so maybe it was an allergy.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I am very allergic to cats, mostly their spit. No matter how careful I am about touching my mom's cats, I almost always get some sort of bumpy area/rash from them. I have also noticed that I can "spread" the allergic reaction from one place to another on my body.

For instance, the other day I helped our old, arthritic cat get up on the couch. I set her down, walked to the kitchen to wash my hands, and realized 2 seconds before I turned the water on that I wiped a strand of my hair off my cheek with my hand, which had JUST been all tangled up in the cat's fur. I washed my hands and face, but I still had a couple funny bumps on my hands and cheek for a few hours. Maybe this is happening to you?


----------

